# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Marko Boçari, heroi shqiptar që luftoi për pavarësinë e Greqisë

## addam

*Marko trimeria
ngrehu te therret Greqia 
te vije Marko Shqiperia!*

Me i lavdishmi i fares suliote te Bocareve, Marko Bocari lindi ne Sul te Janines me 1790 ne nje familje te degjuar qe kishin dale shume burra trima si Kico Bocari, Kosta, Dhimitri, Jorgji dhe kapedani i madh i revolucionit te 1821, Noti Bocari. 
Marko Bocari pervee bemave te tij trimerore dhe burrerore dhe bukurise, na la trashegim edhe nje veper. eshte fjala per te famshim "Fjalori dy gjuhesh greko-shqip".
Babai i Markos, Kico Gj. Bocari u martua tre here dhe kishte 18 femije, pese prej tyre i vdiqen te vegjel. Nga martesa e pare me Krisulla Papazotin kishte Janin, Lena, Maria, Anastasin dhe Markon. 
Kico Gj. Bocari u vra me 1813, ne Arte nga Gjoko Bakola. Ne vitet e kryengritjes se 1821, Marko Bocari i dha duart dhe u perqafua per te miren e perbashket me Gjoko Bakola duke i falur gjakun e babait.
Sipas te dhenave banoret e pare qe u ngulen ne Sul ishin ushtaret e Skenderbeut.
Mbas vdekjes se Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeg, rreth 200 luftetare arvanite(shqiptare) me familjet e tyre, si fisi Bocari, Xhavelasit etj, formuan krahinen e Sulit dhe luftonin kundra turqeve per lirine e gjuhes dhe te drejten fetare. 
Me vone Suli u zgjerua si krahine dhe u popullua nga shqiptar ortodokse camer, qe per t'i shpetuar skllaverise osmane turke, u shperngulen nga fshatrat e tyre te camerise rreth viteve 1500 dhe u vendosen ne Sul te Janines, qe krijuan fshatra te rinje me emra shqiptar. Qe suliotet jane camer kete na e deklaron anglezi V.M. Lik ''Suliotet jane nje fare e camerise, njera prej kater degeve te Shqiperise". 
Ndersa studiuesi Ciapolini shkruan- ''Suliotet nuk dinin fare greqisht, gjuha qe ata perdornin eshte, shqipja e dialektit te camerise".
Nje pjese e popullates se Sulit pasi u nenshtruan Ali Pash Tepelenes u derguan per denim ne ishullin e Korfuzit dhe ishujt e tjere per rreth.
Ndersa mbas vdekjes se Ali Pash Tepelenes shumica e popullates se krahines se Sulit per ti shpetuar vrasjeve nga turqit e Sulltanit, morren drejtimin per ne malin e Shenjte te Tomorrit duke u vendosur afer qytetit te sotem te Gramshit dhe formuan krahinen e Suloves me fshatrat, Shen Meri, Shen Mitri, Dardhzeze, Sulki, Dushke, Kushov, Jane, Tunje etj. 
Sulioti Marko Bocari nuk ishte vetem nje nga heronjte shqiptare me i rrendesishem te revolucionit grek te 1821, i njohur per aftesite ushtarake dhe guximin e tij, por edhe per deshiren e madhe per shkrimin dhe edukimin.
Markoja bashke me Odise Andrueon dhe Gjeorgjio Karaiskaqin u edukuan ne oborrin e Ali Pash Tepelenes ne artin ushtarak, politik dhe zgjuarsise.
Markoja ndihmoi Ali Pash Tepelenen ne rrethimin e Janines prej turqeve te Sulltanit dhe mandej, pas renies se Ali Pashait, vazhdoi betejat e tij ne Rumeli me qender Mesollogjin.
endrra e Markos ishte qe te edukonte suliotet shqiptar qe te dilnin nga gjendja e luftetarit te pamesuar qe luftonte panderprere, pa nje ardheme, te jetoje paqesisht ne nje shoqeri te lire e te drejte. Markoja nderkohe shqetesohej se mos edukimi mesimor eon ne humbjen e disa tipareve te njohura cilesore qe e benin arvanitasin suliot nje figure popullore te veeante, qe edhe brenda mos shkollimit, varferise dhe kushteve me te veshtira te jeteses, ngjallte adhurim. 
''Dua te shkollohesh, i shkruante ne leter, djalit te tij Dhimitrit, qe gjendej ne Ankona te Italise, por vee kesaj dua te brumosesh me traditat suljote, te mbetesh perhere suljot sie ka mbetur tata i yt". 
Ne ate perjudhe te ndryshimeve te shenuara ne Ballkan dhe ne Europe, dukej qarte se virtyti liridashes dhe shpata arvanite nuk ishin te mjaftueshme qe te arrihej nje jete me e mire, nje shoqeri me e bukur. Nevojitej edukimi dhe arsimi i popullit dhe kjo nevoje kishte krijuar ankth tek arvanitasit e pasrevolucionit te 1821, qe parapelqenin te shisnin edo lloj pasurie, me qellim ''te mesoje femija i tyre".
Dhe sigurisht, ne ate perjudhe kur thoshim ''shkrim e kendim" kuptonim ''gjuhen e re greke" qe flitej kryesisht ne qytetet e Greqis se sotme.
Por eshte fakt, se arvanitet perbuznin menyren e jeteses te shoqerive te tjera, plogeshtine, pabesine, fjalet e shumta, frymen e nenshtrimit, paftyrsine etj. 
Karakteri i arvanitas eshte qe ai te jete kudo i pari, te tregoje perpara te gjitheve krylartesine, trimerine dhe mosnenshtrimin.
Dhe arvanitet e deshironin edukimin arsimor, por pa rrezikun e tjetersimit dhe bjerjes se vlerave tradicionale vetjake e te bashkesise. Kesaj ia kishte friken dhe kete i theksonte djalit te vet Marko Bocari.

Kur gjendej i internuar ne Korfuz, Markoja mesoi greqishten dhe beri te fameshmin ''Fjalorin dygjuhesh te greqishtes popullore dhe arvanites se thjesht'' 1809 qe e shkruajti Markoja vete me ndihmen e babait te tij Kico Bocari (1754-1813), xhaxhait Noti Bocari (1759-1841) dhe vjerrit te tij Kristaq Kallogjeri nga Preveza.

----------


## addam

marko bocari...

----------


## addam

fjalor greqisht-shqip i marko bocarit....

----------


## addam

marko i vrare nga shovinistet grek......

----------


## Pelasgian

Shume bukur addam.

----------


## Nasi

Sapo kam filluar punen dhe nuk pata shume kohe ta lexoj me vemendje temen komplet por do ta lexoj me vone, kete dhe nje teme tjeter, ne forum.
Ajo qe desha te them eshte se kemi shume nevoje per tema te tilla, ne shqiptaret, qe jemi aq gojekycur, aq skllever te koheve moderne, dhe aq te psambrojtur, perballe nje sulmi te ne shume fronte te ekspasionit grek ndaj shqiperise e shqiptareve.
Nuk kam qene ndonjehere ne greqi, por dhe nuk me kane rrejpur cifligarte greke dhe nuk me ka detyruar njeri te nderroj emrin tim, por ndjej te me rrejpin cdo dite me buken e gojes,kur blej ushqimet e cookollatat me etiketa greke prodhim vetem per shqiperine, kur me rrejpin me  celularet mua gjithe shqiptaret e tjere ketu, kur  ne menyre primitive i pengoje shqiptaret te vijene prane njerzebve te tyree e te kalojen pushimet ne shqiperi me friken se mos mekembet shqiperia nga eurot qe do yte sjellin emrigantet ketu.
Kam degjaur qe pronaret greke   ofrojne deri ne nje sasi eurosh  vetem e vetem qe te kalojen pushimet ne greqi.
O zot jemi nen pushtimin grek dhe nuk kemi ze te therrasim, nuk kemi njeri te na mbroje.
Shkrime te tilla nese lexohej une i quaj nje kontribut dhe nje sens te mire ne dobi te ceshtjes sone te neperkembur.
Une te them faleminderit adam

----------


## addam

faleminderit gjithashtu nasi,dhe gezohem nga patriotizmi i patriotave ne pergjithesi ,dhe nga i yti ne vecanti,ciao

----------


## Harley

Me vjen mire per shkrimin tend Nasi.Kur une isha ne Shqiperi nuk isha  dhe nuk mendoja keshtu si sot.Dua te them se sot jam me patriot se kurre sepse i kam pare se si trajtohen Shqiptaret jo vetem ne Greqi,per te cilen "No Coment",por ne te gjithe Evropen.Edhe pse mund te jesh me i miri ti mbetesh Shqiptar dhe rruget i ke te mbyllura.Te me kuptosh,ka dhe ndonje qe ne Evrope ka bere dicka por raste nga me te rrallat.Rruget Shqipetareve ju mbyllen i dashur dhe kete nuk e them me te degjuar por e kam nga pervoja shume vjecare jo vetem e imja por edhe e shume te tjereve qe jane ne Evrope.Duke qene larg vendit tend e kupton se cfare vlere ka ai per ty.

----------


## addam

mako trimeria
ngrehu te therret greqia
te vije marko trimeria......

----------


## Mila

> _Postuar më parë nga Nasi_ 
> *Sapo kam filluar punen dhe nuk pata shume kohe ta lexoj me vemendje temen komplet por do ta lexoj me vone, kete dhe nje teme tjeter, ne forum.
> Ajo qe desha te them eshte se kemi shume nevoje per tema te tilla, ne shqiptaret, qe jemi aq gojekycur, aq skllever te koheve moderne, dhe aq te psambrojtur, perballe nje sulmi te ne shume fronte te ekspasionit grek ndaj shqiperise e shqiptareve.
> Nuk kam qene ndonjehere ne greqi, por dhe nuk me kane rrejpur cifligarte greke dhe nuk me ka detyruar njeri te nderroj emrin tim, por ndjej te me rrejpin cdo dite me buken e gojes,kur blej ushqimet e cookollatat me etiketa greke prodhim vetem per shqiperine, kur me rrejpin me  celularet mua gjithe shqiptaret e tjere ketu, kur  ne menyre primitive i pengoje shqiptaret te vijene prane njerzebve te tyree e te kalojen pushimet ne shqiperi me friken se mos mekembet shqiperia nga eurot qe do yte sjellin emrigantet ketu.
> Kam degjaur qe pronaret greke   ofrojne deri ne nje sasi eurosh  vetem e vetem qe te kalojen pushimet ne greqi.
> O zot jemi nen pushtimin grek dhe nuk kemi ze te therrasim, nuk kemi njeri te na mbroje.
> Shkrime te tilla nese lexohej une i quaj nje kontribut dhe nje sens te mire ne dobi te ceshtjes sone te neperkembur.
> Une te them faleminderit adam*


Te falemnderit qe shprehe kaq bukur ate qe ndjej! Zeri im bashkohet me tendin kur thua se jemi nenpushtimin grek po mund te mbrohemi duke bere sabotim paqesor :e mira/e keqja: os i blini prodhimet greke aq me pak ato te prodhuara vetem per Shqiperine.

Ne se Gandi arriti ta bente kete ne Indi edhe ne mund ta bejme  per hir te Shqiperise!

----------


## cunimartum

Suljotët nuk pranonin të huaj në krahinën e tyre. Edhe dhëndruët që donin të banonin në Sul duhet të ishin çamër dhe trima, thonë studiuesit. Ata ishin të mësuar që në fëmini me vështirësitë e jetës dhe si djemtë dhe vajzat aftësoheshin në përdorimin e armëve për të qenë të gatshëm të mbronin lirinë dhe pavarësinë në malet e tyre të egra "tërë shmëbenj e dhëmbë", siç thoshin Suljotët. Turqit ua kishin frikën Suljotëve dhe i luftuan egërsisht, por ata rezistuan dhe treguan akte heroizmi pëor mbrojtjen e lirisë, duke patur kurdoherë ndihmën e pakursyer të fshatrave të Çamërisë, me të cilët lidhjet e tyre ishin vllazërore, pavarësisht nga ndryshimi i fesë i një pjese të çamëve. Suljoti i dëgjuar Foto Xhavella ishte bërë vllam me kapetanin e njohur dhe luftëtarin e shquar kundër Osmanëve Islam Pronjon nga Paramithia.


Suljotët nuk dinin fare greqisht - "Gjuha që ata përdornin- thotë studiuesi Ciampolini- ishte ajo e Shqipërisë, e dialektit të Çamërisë ku përdoret gl e kl". Marko Boçari filloi të mësonte greqisht në Korfuz ku hartoi dhe një fjalor më 1494 fjalë shqip dhe 1701 fjalë greqisht. Këtë fjalor Markua e hartoi në 1809 në praninë e Konsullit të Përgjithshëm Francez në Janinë, Pukevilit, i cili këtë fjalor ia dhuroi Bibliotekës Kombëtare të Parisit po atë vit. Sipas Bukevilit fjalori u shkrua tërësisht nga dora e të riut 19 vjeçar, Marko Boçarit, nën diktimin e babait, Ki#o Boçarit (1764-1813), Noti Boçarit (1759-1841) dhe vjehrit, Kristo Kallogjeri nga Preveza. Fjalori përbëhet nga 119 faqe. Fjalori u hartua për të ndihmuar Suljotët, që jetonin në Shtatë Ishujt e Jonit, pas shpërnguljes nga Suli, në marrëdhëniet e tyre me grekët si dhe një mjet politik për afrimin e grekëve me shqiptarët. Fjalori i Marko Boçarit ka rëndësi të veçantë për gjuhësinë shqiptare se shpreh shumë elementë të çamërishtes arkaike që ishte gjuha e Sulit. Mbi bazën e fjalorit të Markos Pukevili hartoi një glosar frëngjisht-shqip.


Por Marko Boçari u shqua si udhëheqës i lavdishëm në luftën e parreshtur kundër Osmanëve dhe pas vdekjes së Ali Pashës në oborrin e të cilit ai ishte edukuar për përvetësimin e artit ushtarak bashkë me Odise Andrucin e Gjergj Karaiskaqin. "Pashai i Janinës, ishte pararendësi i revolucionit grek" thotë U. Miler. Kurse S. Aravantinu shkruan "Ideja e rimëkëmbjes kombëtare nuk do të zhvillohej dhe as do përparonte me të tillë shpejtësi, në qoftë se nuk do të gjente truall veprimi kaq të begatë dhe të përgatitur nga duart e Aliut".


Tek Marko Boçari gërshetoheshin fisnikëria dhe heroizmi. Ishte i matur, i guximshëm dhe fjalëpak. Ali Pasha i çmonte cilësitë e Markos. Eshtë thënë se në një rast që ngrinin lart Kostën, vëllanë e Markos, Aliu u tha: Jo, jo, ai atje që nuk flet do të hajë shumë turq dhe tregoi Markon. Karaiskaqi ka thënë: "Markua është zemërluan, rrallë nëna lind si ai"- A. Guda thotë se fjalët e Markos të mbushnin me besim dhe sjellja e tij me simpathi.


Marko Boçari është njëri nga udhëheqësit heroikë të kryengritjes grekë të cilës ai brenda një kohë të shkurtër i solli shërbime të mëdha. Krahas Suljotëve, në ndihmë të kryengritjes greke, ku një pjesë e madhe e kryengritësve dhe e udhëheqësve ishin Arvanitë (Shqiptarë), shkuan mijëra luftëtarë nga Çamëria si dhe Himarjotë, Delvinjotë, Gjirokastritë, Tepelenas, Përmetarë dhe nga vise të tjera të Shqipërisë. Ndihmë të madhe dhanë edhe ushtarët shqiptarë të mobilizuar në ushtrinë Osmane, të cilët u vllazëruan dhe ndihmuan në çdo rast kryengritësit.


"Karakteri i shqiptarëve- thotë K. Vamvas-ka diçka të lartë fisnike. Kurse K. Biri thekson:"Të kujtojmë se fara e tyre dhe figurat më të shquara në kryengritjen greke... një Xhavellë, një Mjaul, një Marko Boçar, një Bubulinë, një Ali Pashë". Dhe më tej shton:"Përsa i takon trimërisë, kryelartësisë karakterit, këto janë cilësi të njohura për shqiptarët, të njohura edhe nga ata, të cilët nuk ushqenin simpathi për ta".


Marko Boçari ishte udhëheqësi i lavdishëm i mbrojtjes së Mesolongjit. Pas heqjes së rrethimit Marko u caktua komandant ushtarak i Greqisë perëndimore dhe njëkohësisht Qeveria i dërgoi dhe diplomën e Komandantit të Përgjithshëm. Me këtë rast Marko mbajti një fjalim në gjuhën shqipe.


Por trimi dhe udhëheqësi i lavdishëm ra në luftë në 9 gusht 1923 në Karpenis, në mbrojtje të Mesolongjit.

----------


## MtrX

Vdekja e Marko Boçarit në foton e mëposhtme,
Bashkë me Kiço Xhavellën, të dy këta heronj shqiptarë, kanë qenë simboli i luftës për pavarësinë e Greqisë...
Për Suliotët dhe trimërinë e tyre kam lexuar në sa e sa vende, ekziston dhe kjo faqe në internet dedikuar Sulit (anglisht), ku flitet më gjerësisht mbi këtë krahinë, dhe me larmi fotosh dhe nga fortesa e Qafës:
http://www.ch-herrmann.com/suli/titel_e.htm

p.s. edhe dicka tjetër, arvanitasit e Greqisë vërtet jane shtypur dhe përbuzur nga grekët, po ama baballarët kur u tërheqin vëmendje bijve të tyre u thonë: HARROVE GJUHËNË?
gjë që nuk ngjan me asnjë fjalë greke...

----------


## Albo

*MARKO BOCARI SULIOTI, MITI DHE E VERTETA*

Mihallaq Qilleri

Nese ka nje figure aq te madhe nga bota e arvanitasve te Greqise, nese ka nje njeri qe i dha kaq shume tokes helene, por mbi te gjitha revolucionit te vitit 1821, nese ka nje arvanitas qe nuk e mohoi kurre origjinen e tij, ky ka qene padyshim Marko Bocari. Ka mbledhur pas kujtimit te tij kaq epos ky suliot i madh, sa sot veshtire se kombi per te cilin derdhi gjakun, do te pranonte lehtesisht te leshonte ne duart tona famen, bemat, per rrjedhoje edhe origjinen e tij. Megjithate, edhe ashtu, i pranuar me dashuri nga te dy kombet, ai i ngjan atij rrapi shekullor me dy rrenje te thella dhe furtunat e harreses nuk do ta shkulin kurre.

Veshtiresia per ta pervetesuar kete hero rrjedh edhe nga fakti se greket ne asnje rast nuk kane pranuar se krahina e Sulit ka pas qene banuar me shqiptare. Madje, sot, kur demokratizimi dhe evropianizimi i shteteve eshte nje fakt, prania e nje popullsie te konsiderueshme arvanitase, shpesh e grumbulluar ne krahina te vecanta, sic eshte Thiva, fare prane Athines, pa permendur zona te tjera, kalohet me nje heshtje te cuditshme. Por nuk jane qeverite greke edhe aq fajtore, kur edhe vete arvanitasit e sotem, shpesh, jane kontradiktore ne qendrimet per origjinen e tyre, madje, shume syresh, edhe kur pranojne se nuk jane greke, njeherazi te thone se nuk jane as shqiptare. Dhe kur u thua se gjuha qe flasin eshte nje shqipe origjinale, - padyshim varianti i vjeter i saj, e cila nuk ka lidhje me asnje gjuhe tjeter te botes,- rrudhen me shume. Historia, por sidomos politika, ka edhe ketu fajet e veta. Se mos u tha dikush se ata jane zvicerane dhe nuk e pranuan! Por ky problem aq i ndjeshem dhe i mprehte do te kerkonte nje shqyrtim tjeter. Ketu nuk behet fjale per pretendime territoriale, sepse dihet historikisht se kjo popullsi eshte e vendosur ne trevat vertebrore greke ne disa dyndje, dhe ishin arberore te larguar para dhe gjate pushtimit turk te vendit. Por, nese gjetke arvanitasin kane arritur te ruajne nje fare kohezioni te origjines, me suljotet ndodhi ndryshe. Ata, jo vetem qe u shperngulen forcerisht nga Suli ne kohen e ekspeditave ndeshkuese te Ali Pashe Tepelenes, por edhe me pas, ata qe mbeten, iken larg nga malet e larta ku i kishte vendosur halli i te pareve te tyre, per te gjetur gjetke nje jete me te mire. Keshtu mund te jete bere edhe zevendesimi i tyre me banore te tjere. Sipas nje varianti arvanitas, banoret e pare te Sulit kishin qene ish-ushtare te Skenderbeut qe levizen nga trojet arberore drejt jugut per shkak te renies perfundimtare te Krujes. Legjenda thote se ata ishin...( rreth 200 luftetare me familjet e tyre dhe nen drejtimin e Bocarve dhe te Xhavellajve zgjodhen si vendbanim malet e mbrojtura te Sulit per te ruajtur shkelqimin e vjeter te luftetarit skenderbejan, por edhe te fese se tyre( (Gudha- (Bioi paralliloi( T. H', faqe 46-47). Ndoshta kjo ishte edhe arsyeja sepse keta te krishtere u bene shpesh pre e inkursioneve turke, por barbarishtata i copetoi Pashai i Janines. 

Nje veper e C. Stanfield, sipas skicave te udhetarit H.Holland, e tregon Sulin thjesht si nje keshtjelle ne sfondin madheshtor te maleve qe e rrethojne. Per origjinen e ketij fshati as studiuesi Aravantinos, as Korai-s nuk thone te sakten, shenon perseri sekretari i Marko Bocarit, Gudha. Ai duke e pasur afer heroin dhe duke e ditur mire historine e bocareve thekson origjinen arvanitase te kesaj familje te madhe. Ky kronikan, Gudha, ishte me origjine nga fshati Kuretu te Epirit dhe luftoi ne krahe te Bocarit si nenkomandant dhe njeheresh si sekretar i tij. Por dokumentet e shumta qe ekzistonin per origjinen e kesaj familjeje u dogjen ne vitin 1832, kur nje fare Mamoiri dhe shoku i tij Papakosta, me urdher te administratorit te zones, bllokuan dhe pastaj dogjen gjithcka gjeten ne shtepine e Noti Bocarit ne Amfisa.

Shume breza shqiptaresh kane mesuar nga historia e tyre se grate suliote u hodhen nga shkembi te kapura dore per dore per te mos rene ne duart e turqve. Ne te vertete ato rrezikoheshin jo nga nje turk por nga shqiptari Ali Tepelena dhe ushtaret e tij po shqiptare. Tabloja (Vallja e Zalongut(, nje veper pikture madheshtore e kohes, tregon gjithe dramacitetin e atij casti tragjik. Sipas gojedhenave arvanitase kjo valle ishte nje rit i vjeter i fshatrave te Parges dhe Sulit. Ky cast tragjik, kur shumica e grave me femije ne krahe, ishin te veja per shkak te vrasjeve masive, nuk ka qene i rastesishem dhe i improvizuar. Por me t'u bere historik nga ngjarja mbeti i njohur, nga ku u germua gjeanologjia e Valles se Zalogut..

Shtepia e Bocareve ne Sul, sic mund te shihet edhe sot ne fotografi te vjetra, ishte nje ndertese e madhe, dykateshe, me kater dritare ne faqen e saj ballore, njera prej te cilave me hark qemeror. Poshte shihet porta kryesore, edhe ajo qemerore, mes gjelberimit te nje rrapi madheshtor. Ne sfond kontrastojne me madhesine e shtepise dy kodrina shkembore konike, mes se ciles ka nje qafe te thelle, te gjitha keto pjese e rrafshnaltave te Sulit.. Gjyshi i heroit te ardhshem, Jorgo Bocari, iku nga fshati me gjithe fisin e tij vetem per nje fjale qe atij iu ngjau ofenduese. Dikush i foli (Jorgo Bacio( dhe kjo u be arsyeja e thjeshte perse ai i iku Sulit duke lene pas frazen.

- Dyzete vjet Bocar dhe tani Bacio..

Babai i Markos, Kico Bocari, lindi ne vitin 1753 dhe u vra ne qytetin Arte, me 1813, nga Gogo Bakolla.. Ne vitet e revolucionit grek Marko trimi dhe Bakolla u gjenden balle per balle njeri-tjetrit. Ne kohen kur te gjithe prisnin nje hakmarrje te Bocarit per vrasjen e babait te vet, ai i dha doren Bakolles dhe e puthi ne interes te revolucionit. Kico Bocari u martua tri here dhe lindi 18 femije, nga te cilet 5 vdiqen te vegjel. Nga martesa e pare me Hrisula Papazoti Jotin, Kico Bocari pati 5 femije, Janin, te mrekullueshmen Lena, Marien, Anastasin dhe Markon.

Marko Bocari ishte, pervec te tjerave edhe nje burre shume i pashem. Miresia e shpirtit te tij ishte e vizatuar ne tiparet e tij aq shprehese. Kaq e vertete ishte kjo sa nje fraze e shkruar ne ato kohera thoshte (Ishte qingj me shpirt luani. Shume shqiptare qe e njihnin, gjithmone thoshnin se po te ishte mysliman ata do te besonin se vete profeti Ali ishte kthyer te jetonte ne toke.( Portreti i tij i viteve te rinise i vizatuar nga piktori Zaluzi flet per kete bukuri.

Marko Bocari nuk ishte vetem nje buurosh trim, por edhe nje ushtarak i shkelqyer, i njohur per guximin e tij. U shqua ne te gjitha luftimet qe u zhvilluan ne Greqine Perendimore dhe, sidomos, perreth Mesolongjit, jo vetem si qytetar i atij vendi, por edhe duke trasheguar ne gjakun e tij urrejtjen qe paten ndaj otomaneve paraardhesit e tij skenderbejane. Kjo aftesi e beri ate qe ne moshen 32-vjecare te caktohej si kryekomandant i forcave luftuese te Greqise Kontinentale Perendimore. Ky emerim qe nuk kishte se si te mos zgjonte zili dhe grindje mes kapedaneve te shquar te atyre trevave. Markoja per t'i qetesuar grisi para syve te oficereve te tij diplomen dhe urdhrin e emerimit te tij si kryekomandant dhe tha zelarte:

- Kush eshte trim e rifiton kete diplome neser ne beteje!

Lufta e filluar dhe rreziqet e shumta e detyruan Bocarin ta largoje familjen nga vendi dhe ta nis ate per ne Ankona te Italise permes detit. Qe casti kur Mesologji ishte krejtesisht i rrethuar nga forcat turke dhe ai duhej t'i kishte duart e lira nga familja dhe femijet. Kur ia tha se shoqes kete vendim, ajo shpertheu.

- Qysh kur suliotet duhet te braktisin burrat e tyre ne castin e betejes?

Dhe Markoja iu pergjegj.

- Ne castet e paqes dua te jem gjithmone me ty. Por tani kur ka nisur pragbeteja dhe lufta afron dua te jem vetem!

Brenda asaj varke mergimtaresh gjendej edhe njeri nga femijet e tij me te dashur, Roza. Ne te vertete ajo ishte pagezuar Katerine, por do te njihej me pas, deri ne vdekje, me emrin Roza Bocari. Kete emer do ta kishte per shkak te bukurise se saj te pashoqe nga italianet e Ankones ku kishte emigruar. Shume vite pas vdekjes se babait te saj, me 1844, ajo do te ishte shoqeruesja e mbretereshes Amalia te Bavarise dhe zonje nderi e saj. Ate kohe u be objekt adhurimi per bukurine e saj te jashtezakonshme. Me urdher te mbretit Ludovik, piktori i njohur i asaj kohe Stiler, do te vizatonte portretin e saj me veshje karakteristike, veper e cila gjendet sot ne Muzeun e Artit ne Mynih.

Marko Bocari u nda nga e shoqja dhe femijet duke lotuar. Castin e shkeputjes nga bregu te familjes dhe babain e trishtuar pak me tej do ta pershkruante me pas Eugene Jemeniz, i cili do te pyeste veten nese kjo skene nuk te sillte ndermend ndarjen e famshme te Hektorit me Andromaqin e lashtesise.

Ishin caste vendimtare ne betejen per Mesolongjin. Marko Bocari e dinte se fitorja varej nga trimeria e gjithsecilit dhe kete jo vetem e kerkoi nga luftetaret e tij, por edhe nga vetja. Duke u ndare nga ata, ai do t'u thoshte.

-Po te me kerkoni do te me gjeni ne cadren e pashait. Sepse ata, te trembur, kerkonin nje shpjegim per vendimin e tij te marre per te sulmuar vetem.

Ishte ndaj te ngrysur dhe parulla do te ishte ne shqip: (Cili je ti?( Pergjigjja: (Jam hekuri( Dhe, befas, duke ngritur krahet dhe koken per te shkaterruar cadren e Pashait nga Shkodra, Mustafa Bushati, - shqiptar, i myslimanizuar edhe ky,- nje plumb e mori pak mbi syrin e tij te djathte. E pane kete cast trimat e tij dhe menjehere sulmuan per te mos e lene te binte ne dore te armikut. Dhe do te thurrnin me pas keto vargje( Nje arap me karabine/ Iu sul e i shenoi sine (syne)/ Goditi bajrakun mire/Marko Bocarin sahine(.

Per kete cast te madh ka edhe vargje te tjera:

(Bie bore, e bie shi, u nxi jeta, shume u nxi!(

Ose vargjet e Thimi Mitkos, te botuara ne (Bleta Shqiptare( te Aleksandrise se Egjiptit, ne vitin 1878, ne te cilin shenohet casti kur heroi vendos te dale nga Mesologji dhe te shkoj ne Kefalovriso ku do ta gjente plumbi.

(Mesolongji u helmua,/ derdhi lotete si krua,/ Mesolongji do te thone,/Ku e ke Marko Sulione,/Qe lufton si e kish zakon,/Grin me jatagan ne dore..(

Nje tablo e shkelqyer e litografise gjermane qe sot gjendet ne muzeun (Benaqi(, dhe pikerisht tabloja me numer 583, e tregon heroin te plagosur dhe markobocaret,- se keshtu e quanin veten luftetaret e tij,- ta zbrisnin nga kali. Ishte nje cast teper tragjik per te gjithe. Gjendja dukej e pashprese, sepse Markos plumbi i kishte depertuar ne koke. Aq e madhe ishte dhimbja sa u shkruajten keto vargje.

(Hapi portat e tua te larta, Mesolongj, qytet i nderuar,

qe mban heronj ne token tende,

ata qe te mesojne te presish vdekjen duke buzeqeshur.

Hap muret e larta dhe kujtimet e tua te thella!

Shtro me dafina qiejt dhe rruget.

Trupin e brishte te Marko Bocarit po sjellim.

Kush do te guxoje te lotoje ne kete cast?

..................

(fragment nga poema e poetit gjerman Wilhelm Müller)

Ne Muzeun Historik Kombetar te Greqise gjendet gjithashtu edhe nje pikture e mrekullueshme e Cappello, e pergatitur sipas skicave te nje fare Markovich, ku tregohet se si poeti i madh anglez Xhorxh Bajron, mik i madh i grekeve dhe i shqiptareve, betohet mbi varrin e Marko Bocarit. Historia, aso kohe, keshtu dokumentohej, permes veprave te artit. Sipas biografeve heroi yne i kishte nisur nje leter Bajronit, pak para se te sulmonte cadren e Pashait. Nuk e dime se cfare i shkruante pikerisht. Ndoshta ne arkivat britanike, ku mund te ndodhet korrespondenca e Bajronit, ka gjasa te gjendet dicka e tille. Ishte casti kur edhe vete poeti enderrimtar gjendej rruges per ne Mesolongj. Por per fat te keq mberriti teper vone. Marko Bocari kishte vdekur. Sic tregon litografia e Cappellos, Bajroni ishte i veshur me fustanellen e famshme arvanitase dhe, duke marre nga pllaka e varrit nje shpate te cilin e kishte vendosur atje arkipeshkopi, e ngriti ate lart dhe i tha ne greqisht turmes se ngasheryer .

- Greke! Sa te rroje do te luftoje bashke me ju armikun tuaj. Po qe se do ta doje casti do te vdes me ju!

*Dhe vertet, atje vdiq, i mundur nga ethet e kenetave te Mesolongjit.*

Por fati i Marko Bocarit dhe markobocareve luftetare, ishte tragjik edhe pas fitores se revolucionit te vitit 1821. Heroin e varrosen tri here dhe tri here e zhvarrosen. Me pas krijoi per te nje varr monumental skulptori francez David d'Anzher, te cilin ia dhuroi Greqise. Por edhe kjo veper pati te njejtin fat. E shkaterruan, e cuan perseri ne France, e rikthyen, por nuk e vendosem kurre mbi varrin e vertete te Marko Bocarit. Per shume kohe ai u la ne nje bodrum te erret. Se fundi, disa pernderues te Heroit, e nxorren ne shesh dhe e ngriten para nderteses se parlamantit te vjeter te Greqise.

Por Marko Bocari nuk ishte vetem nje luftetar trim. Ne kushtet e ishullimit te arvanitasve ne mes te nje kombi tjeter, ai e ndjente te nevojshme te luftonte per shkollimin dhe kulturimin e kesaj grigje njerezore te shkulur nga furtunat ne vende te tjera. Kontradiktor, sic e edhe koha ne te cilin jetoi, ai kerkonte qe suliotet vertete te arsimoheshin, por, gjithsesi ai nuk donte ky shkollim t'i bente ata te humbisnin identitetin, zakonet dhe gjuhen e tyre.

- Dua te jesh i shkolluar, - i shkruante Marko Bocari te birit, Dhimitrit, ne Ankona te Italise, - por pervec kesaj dua te kesh njohuri te plota per origjinen dhe vlerat suliote, te mbetesh gjithmone suliot, sic ka mbetur babai yt.

Ne ate periudhe te ndryshimeve te medha ballkanike dhe evropiane shihen qarte synimet drejt lirise se arvanitasve, te cilet besonin vetem ne shpatat e tyre. Megjithe kete gjallerim, shenon Bocari, kerkohej edhe shkollim i tyre, ndryshe rrezikohej identiteti i tyre. Dhe vertete, pas revolucionit te vitit 1821, me gjithe kontributin kolosal te bijve arvanitas per te, nje ankth e frike pushtoi skajet ku ishte shperndare kjo diasporte e vjeter. Dhe e kuptuan rrezikun. Nisen te shisnin cdo pasuri e vlere te familjeve per te shkolluar njerin nga femijet. Dhe ishte e qarte. Kur flitej per arsimimin, flitej nje arsimim ne gjuhen greke. Por, kerkonte Marko Bocari, ata duhet te mesonin vetem greqishten e vjeter dhe (romeoishten(, domethene, te ashtuquajturen gjuhen popullore, e cila flitej ne qytete. Duke qene arvanitasit nje popull i vecante brenda Greqise, Bocari ia kishte friken nje asimilimi total, sidomos ne kushtet e analfabetizmit, izolimit ne fshatra te thella, por edhe nacionalizmit qe rritej nga perrenjte e ideve shkaterruese.

Ne vitin 1809, kur ishte i internuar ne ishullin e Korfuzit, Marko Bocari krijoi te famshmin (Fjalor dygjuhesor te romeoikes dhe arvanitases se thjeshte( thuhet se ky punim ishte kryer nen ndikimin e francezit Pukevill, aso kohe ambasador prane Ali Pashe Tepelenes, i cili degjonte vazhdimisht te flitej perreth tij shqip, nje gjuhe kaq e ndryshme nga greqishtja. Ishte nje perpjekje, - thote Bocari, - qe suliotet te mesonin greqisht, (sepse shqip flisnin), dhe te merreshin vesh me vendasit. Me vone ai shenon se do te ishte i lumtur qe dygjuhesi i tij t'u sherbente femijeve te Sulit si mesues i gramatikes, pa te cilen gjuha nuk mund te mesohet. Mundet gjithashtu te ishte nje reflektim ndaj letres qe Korai-s, poeti i madh, i kishte derguar pleqesise se sulioteve ku u sugjeronte te gjenin ndonje mesues qe t'u mesonin femijeve te tyre gjuhen greke.

Jemi ende ne fillimet e shekullit te XIX kur gjuha shqipe, per pasoje edhe ajo arvanitase, nuk mund te shkruhej. Ky analfabetizem do te shkaktonte, sipas Bocarit dhe Korai-s, nje perhumbje dhe vdekje te ngadalshme te identitetit kombetar te arvanitasve. Greqishtja, ne keto kushte, ishte e keqja e domosdoshme.

Ne perpjekje per te hedhur drite me shume ne figurat e ndritura te historise sone, e nisa kete dossier me Marko Bocarin, per te cilin pata rastin te shfrytezoj pervec muzeumeve e bibliotekave, edhe materialet e Lidhjes se Arvanitasve te Greqise. 

Koha Jone, 7 Tetor 2003

----------


## J@mes

Marko Boçari (nga volter)

Marko Boçari lindi në Sul (Çamëri), më 1790 në familjen e Kiço Boçarit. Xhaxhai i tij Not Boçari ishte nga kapedanët më të dëgjuar të Sulit dhe të kryengritjes greke.
Gjatë viteve 1500-1600, suljotët, për ti shpëtuar barbarizmave dhe skllavërisë osmane, u shpërngulën nga fshatrat e tyre të Çamërisë dhe u vendosën në Sul, një krahinë malore e trevës së Çamërisë, së bashku me familjet e tyre.
Një nga yjet që do të shkëlqejë përgjithmonë në historinë e Çamërisë, është Çami i famshëm Marko Boçari, hero nga më të shquarit e kryengritjes greke të viteve 1821-1829, cili luftoi trimërisht në krye të luftëtarëve shqiptarë, për mbrojtjen e njërës nga qendrat më të rëndësishme të kryengritjes, Mesolongjin, duke u bërë me heroizmin e tij figurë e madhe historike.
Marko Boçari filloi të mësonte greqisht në Korfuz ku në moshën 19 vjeçare, hartoi një fjalor me 1494 fjalë shqip dhe 1701 fjalë greqisht. Këtë fjalor Markua e hartoi në 1809 në praninë e Konsullit të Përgjithshëm Francez në Janinë, Pukevilit, i cili këtë fjalor ia dhuroi Bibliotekës Kombëtare të Parisit po atë vit. Sipas Bukevilit fjalori u shkrua tërësisht nga dora e të riut 19 vjeçar, Marko Boçarit. Fjalori u hartua për të ndihmuar suljotët, që jetonin në shtatë ishujt e Jonit, pas shpërnguljes nga Suli, në marrëdhëniet e tyre me grekët si dhe një mjet politik për afrimin e grekëve me shqiptarët. Fjalori i Marko Boçarit ka rëndësi të veçantë për gjuhësinë shqiptare se shpreh shumë elementë të çamërishtes arkaike që ishte gjuha e Sulit.
Por Marko Boçari u shqua si udhëheqës i lavdishëm në luftën e parreshtur kundër Osmanëve dhe pas vdekjes së Ali Pashës në oborrin e të cilit ai ishte edukuar për përvetësimin e artit ushtarak bashkë me Odise Andrucin e Gjergj Karaiskaqin.
Tek Marko Boçari gërshetoheshin fisnikëria dhe heroizmi. Ishte i matur, i guximshëm dhe fjalëpak. Ali Pasha i çmonte cilësitë e Markos. Eshtë thënë se në një rast që ngrinin lart Kostën, vëllanë e Markos, Aliu u tha: " Jo, jo, ai atje që nuk flet do të hajë shumë turq dhe tregoi Markon". Karaiskaqi ka thënë: "Markua është zemërluan, rrallë nëna lind si ai".
Marko Boçari është njëri nga udhëheqësit heroikë të kryengritjes grekë të cilës ai brenda një kohë të shkurtër i solli shërbime të mëdha. Krahas suljotëve, në ndihmë të kryengritjes greke, ku një pjesë e madhe e kryengritësve dhe e udhëheqësve ishin arvanitë (shqiptarë), shkuan mijëra luftëtarë nga Çamëria si dhe nga Himara, Delvina, Gjirokastra, Tepelena, Përmeti dhe nga vise të tjera të Shqipërisë. Ndihmë të madhe dhanë edhe ushtarët shqiptarë të mobilizuar në ushtrinë Osmane, të cilët u vllazëruan dhe ndihmuan në çdo rast kryengritësit
Marko Boçari ishte udhëheqësi i lavdishëm i mbrojtjes së Mesolongjit. Pas heqjes së rrethimit Marko u caktua komandant ushtarak i Greqisë perëndimore dhe njëkohësisht Qeveria i dërgoi dhe diplomën e Komandantit të Përgjithshëm. Me këtë rast Marko mbajti një fjalim në gjuhën shqipe.
Por trimi dhe udhëheqësi i lavdishëm ra në luftë në 9 gusht 1923 në Karpenis, në mbrojtje të Mesolongjit. Trupin e tij e varrosën me shumë nderime në Mesolongj. Populli shqiptar i këndon këtij biri të madh:
*"Ngreu Marko trimëria
ngreu të thërret Greqia
të vijë Marko Shqipëria".* 
Dhe me këngë e ka përjetësuar figurën e tij:
*"Mesolongj të thonë
Ku e ke Marko Sulonë
pse s'del siç e kish zakonë".*
Figura e Markos dhe vdekja e tij heroike ishte bërë e njohur në gjithë Evropën. Mbi varrin e heroit kish mbajtur një fjalim rrënqethës poeti i madh anglez, Bajroni. Shkrimtarë e gazetarë të njohur shkruan për të. Mbi të gjithë u shqua Viktor Hygoi, i cili shkroi për Marko Boçarin dhe në veprat e tij vazhdoi të mos e ndajë nga Bajroni dhe ta krahasojë me heronjtë më të përmendur të historisë. 
Ja si shkruante Viktor Hygoi :
*Mes luftëtarësh, pllakosur, qytetin dëgjoj
Klithma zërash "O bij të Boçarit, mbroji,
Nga kjo hordhi shpirtrobërish, grekët e pafat .
O hije, të shenjta, Boçar, Josif, Kanar
Për Termopilat tuaj mbetet karakoll
Ju për to s'kursyet gjakun e kulluar.*
Marko Boçari tek Hygoi është lavdia e Mesolongjit, mbrojtësi i lirisë dhe i qytetërimit, figurë e madhe historike. Dhe poeti vazhdon:
*"Greqia, Athina, Sparta, 
Leonidha, Boçari, Demosteni Kanari, 
gjysëm perëndi, nga lavdia e ndritur...".* 
Viktor Hygoi e vendos Marko Boçarin jo vetëm krahas Leonidhës, mbrojtësit të Termopileve, por edhe krahas luftëtarit të madh polak për liri Kastjushkos, Bajronit dhe Xhavellës dhe shpreh bindjen se hakmarrja e popullit e frymëzuar nga Boçari është e afërt.
Adhurimi i Viktor Hygoit për Marko Boçarin, është adhurim për gjënë më të shenjtë lirinë për të cilën luftoi e ra heroi. Që të dy, luftëtari i shquar Marko Boçari nga Shqipëria dhe poeti i madh Bajroni, nga Anglia, me veprën e tyre, nuk ishin vetëm bij të popujve që u përkisnin, por edhe të popujve të botës.
Marko Boçari u bë krenaria e Çamërisë. Historia e tij është historia e pasuesit të Ali Pashë Tepelenës që luftoi osmanët.

----------


## Centauri

a ka ndonje burre ketu qe te me gjeje nje cam me emrin Marko

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Zaçe ISLAMI

Deri kur do të durojmë poshtërimet e Greqisë 
në trojet shqiptare

Nga - Kemi rreth 2 dekada që në mënyrë permanente shikojmë dhe ndjejmë një poshtërim të vazhdueshëm në nivel kombëtar që po na bëhet sistematikisht nga fqinji ynë jugor, Greqia. Jam nga të parent që cam shekel në token Helene fill pas resubmit të dictators me të egger që ka pare historian bothersome 2-3 shout e fund it dhe jam larger prej andej para 2 vjetësh. Si i tillë, duke e njohur mirë gjuhën greke para se të shkoja atje dhe si një person i interesuar ekstremisht për t’u njohur me politikën dhe qëndrimin e tyre ndaj vendit tonë, kam ndjekur me vëmendje gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve qëndrimin grek ndaj vendit tim. Mbetëm me gojë hapur në 1992-shin kur mësuam se presidenti i Shqipërisë i dha të drejtën e ligjshme një kleriku grek të kryesojë kishën “autoqefale” shqiptare a thua se s’e dinte që paraardhësit e këtij të fundit kishin eliminuar edhe fizikisht patriotët shqiptarë të rilindjes sonë kombëtare?! Askush nuk do të mund t’i hidhte më shumë baltë Fan .S. Nolit se sa ardhja e një greku në krye të kishës tonë. Me zbulimin e veprimtarisë subversive të arqimandritit grek në Gjirokastër dhe përzënien e tij nga Shqipëria, e gjithë media elektronike dhe e shkruar greke filloi në sinkron të plotë një sulm të shfrenuar kundër emigrantëve shqiptarë duke i cilësuar ata si autorët e të gjitha krimeve që ndodhnin atje. Nga shteti shqiptar asnjë reagim me arsyetimin e heshtur absurd se na zëmërohej Greqia dhe përzinte emigrantët. Po cc’farë ndodhi në të vërtetë?– filloi me një herë e shumëpërfolura “fshesë” kundër emigrantëve shqiptarë duke kryer edhe krime të tilla të ekstradimit me forcë nga rruga drejt në Kakavijë të nënave të reja me fëmijë në gji e duke i lënë foshnjat e shkreta pa qumështin e nënës. As nazistët gjermanë s’kishin arritur në krime të tilla. Këto krime i kam denoncuar edhe tek ish sekretari i përgjithshëm i ministrisë së rendit të Greqisë Efstasiadhis në debatin televiziv ku ishim të dy të ftuar. Përsëri heshtje dhe një një qëndrim servil e i pështirë i shtetit dhe qeverisë shqiptare para “afendikojve”të tyre grekë. Në debatin parlamentar midis ish kryeministrit Mitsotaqis dhe kryetarit të opozitës Papandreu, ky i fundit e akuzoi të parin se e kishte mbushur vendin me shqiptarë të cilët në të ardhmen do kërkojnë të drejtat që u takojnë cc’ka shkonte ndesh me pastërtinë etnike të shtetit grek ndaj së cilës politika e brendshme greke është ekstremisht e ndjeshme. Përgjigja e Mitsotaqit ishte: “Unë me politikën që po ndjek, kam boshatisur Shqipërinë nga rinia dhe frytet e kësaj politike Greqia do t’i shohë më vonë”. Tani jemi të gjithë dëshmitarë të bumit ekonomik të Greqisë nga shfrytëzimi i egër i asaj rinie shqiptare që ndërtoi e ndërton Greqinë dhe Shqipëria është aty ku ishte para 2 dekadave dhe emigrantët shqiptarë, me përjashtim të një numri fare të vogël janë në të njëjtën gjendje si para 2 dekadash, pa të drejtën më elementare të lëvizjes së lirë pa le pastaj për të drejta të tjera që as bëhet fjalë. Qeveria shqiptare vazhdon të heshtë dhe mirë bën se ajo e di që nga do që të vejë e të vijë hallemadhi emigrant, rreth 1 miliard euro do hyjnë në Shqipëri të cilat mbajnë gjallë ekonominë e vendit si edhe qeverinë në pushtet. E imagjinojmë dot se cc’mund të ndodhë sikur për një muaj të mos vijë asnjë euro në Shqipëri? Në muajin Maj 1993 me rastin e vizitës së kasapit Milloshevic ne Athinë, ne konferencën e dhënë për gazetarët Mitsotaqis ndërmjet të tjerash deklaroi: “Sot kalova një drekë të shkëlqyer me mikun tim Milloshevicc”. Pyetjes së gazetarëve për cështjen e “Vorio-Epirit” i dha këtë përgjigje: “Ne nuk kërkojmë as më pak dhe as më shumë për “Vorio – Epirin” se sa cc’kërkojnë shqiptarët për Kosovën”. Politika greke ndaj Shqipërisë është konstante qysh nga viti 1831 kur Greqia me gjakun e udhëheqësve arvanitë (shqiptarë) të revolucionit grek fitoi pavarësinë. Në verën e vitit 1994 një njësi komandosh greke organizoi dhe realizoi masakrën e postës së Peshkëpisë, pjesëtar i të cilëve ishte edhe një himarjot nga fisi Kukaveshi, të cilët dre(q)jtësia greke u dha dënime qesharake dhe ata sot janë të lirë. Parlamenti grek mban akoma në fuqi ligjin e luftës me Shqipërinë ,cc’ka juridikisht I jep të drejtë të sulmojë vendin tonë në momentin e përshtatshëm për ta dhe nga ana tjetër qeveritarët tan ccirren e thonë se kemi marrëdhënie të mira midis dy vendeve. Dihet që në verën e vitit 1996 u nënshkrua një traktat nga kryetarët e katër shteteve ballkanike (Shqipëria, Turqia, Bullgaria dhe Maqedonia)për fillimin e punimeve të ndërtimit të korridorit të 8- të. Pak ditë më vonë u mblodh parlamenti Grek në një seancë të jashtëzakonshme ku të gjithë deputetët njëzëri pa dallim pozitë-opozitë( atje për interesat greke s’ka ndasi politike)dënuan firmosjen e këtij traktati duke arritur deri atje saqë të falsifikojnë historinë dhe të vërtetën arkeologjike të ekzistencës reale të rrugës “Egnatia”, gurët kilometrikë të së cilës edhe sot janë të paluajtur gjatë rrjedhës se Shkumbinit. Kjo séance parlamentare vazhdoi edhe 2 ditë të tjera pa praninë e mediave . Se cc’farë u vendos mbas dyerve të mbyllura, u duk qartë në Mars 1997 kur nga burgjet greke u lëshuan ujqërit e uritur me Zani Ccaushin në krye veprimet e të cilëve tashmë dihen botërisht. Pak muaj me vonë shteti grek vendosi që me paratë e thesarit(rast i rrallë) të ndërtohet magjistralja Gumenicë- Aleksandrupoli 600 km duke nxjerrë në këtë mënyrë të pavlefshëm ndërtimin e shumëpërfolur të korridorit të 8-të. Hirësia e tij Janullatos kryetari i kishës tonë “A U T O Q E F A L E” në Maj 1999 kur NATO-ja bombardonte Jugosllavinë për të ccliruar vëllezërit tanë kosovarë nga zgjedha 1 shekullore e Beogradit, deklaroi në Moskë se :”Jam kundër bombardimeve të NATO-s në Jugosllavi” por nga ana tjetër nuk tha asnjë fjalë për krimet e kryera nga kriminelët serbë në Kosovë. Si mund të trembesh nga armiku duke pasur mik të tillë? Por gjithsesi këto janë pak para asaj që po përgatitet të ndodhë në Jug të vendit tonë .Po i referohem praktikisht Himarës ku grekofonë (them grekofonë mbasi me të vërtetë një pjesë e tyre flasin gjuhën por s’kanë asgjë të përbashkët me doket dhe zakonet e kombit grek sicc i kanë plotësisht të njëjta minoritarët e dropullit apo një pjesë e Vurgut) dhe spiunë të E.Y P –it grek(Ethniqi Ipiresia Pliroforion-sherbimi informative kombëtar) si Bollanua e ca të tjerë po përgatisin në heshtje nën hundën e shërbimit sekret shqiptar dhe me miratimin ogurzi të kryeministrit Berisha(në këmbim të ndihmës greke për të riardhur në pushtet), mbështetjen e hapur të zyrtarëve më të lartë grekë nëpërmjet vizitave të tyre të njëpasnjëshme në Himarë ku me arrogancë kërkohet shkëputja e Himarës fillimisht me autonomi dhe më pas me bashkim të saj me Greqinë. A nuk ju kërkua hapur kjo edhe pardje në Himarë zv.ministrit të jashtëm grek, arvanitasit Kasimi? Me cc’të drejtë ky zotëri i njohur në Greqi si një antishqiptar ekstremist(kemi parasysh deklaratat e tij në mediat greke kur N.D ishte në opozitë) kërkon që “Himara të funksionojë si Greqia” dhe kush është kjo monstër që vjen dhe na bëhet zot në shtëpinë tonë e na dhënka urdhër që ne të funksionojmë si Greqia? E di ai që ne do ta kishim për turp që të funksionojmë si Greqia e cila ka 5.00.000 minoritarë turq në Thrakë të cilët janë tërësisht të përjashtuar nga pushteti qendror dhe vendor atje? Gjithsesi, nuk ka shumë faj, sepse 50-60 mijë minoritarët grekë që ka Shqipëria përfaqësohen në parlamentin shqiptar të mbushur me spiunë të sigurimit si edhe në qeveri (ministria e punës është ekskluzivitet i P.B.D.NJ-së dhe OMONIAS) A mund të na përgjigjet kryeministri ynë FILOGREK tashmë i deklaruar, se në bazë të kujt ligji qytetarët shqiptarë të Himarës lejohen të demonstrojnë me flamurin grek, të këndojnë himnin kombëtar grek, kur dihet që ligjërisht këtë të drejtë e kanë vetëm zona e njohur ndërkombëtarisht si minoritet në Dropull e Vurg edhe këta vetëm me rastin e festës kombëtare të kombit të tyre? Me cc’farë të drejte ju zoti Berisha de facto njifni si minoritet grek popullsinë labe të Himarës?Ku e ka burimin kjo urrejtje ekstreme juaja për labërinë dhe lebërit të cilët aktualisht edhe i ke përjashtuar fare nga qeverisja e të gjitha niveleve? Problemi i Himarës bëhet akoma më i mprehtë kur pa pikë përgjegjësie edhe media jonë himariotët i quan minoritarë(Ornela Hila dhe A.Cena tek “Koha Jonë”!!!... të jetë rastësi kjo, apo kjo gazetë kërkon të përsërisë 97- tën?) Mbas masakrave të kryera në 1914 në Kurvelesh e Labëri ish kryeministri hebre i Greqisë Venizellos deklaroi: “Dhe të kishte 15 milionë shqiptarë, vetëm labëri të mos kish” Është pikërisht këtu thembra e Akilit prandaj edhe i tërë shteti grek është vërsulur në Himarë, aq më tepër që falë politikës antikombëtare të qeverive shqiptare të këtyre 2 dekadave Kurveleshi e Labëria janë boshatisur (Dhuratë më të madhe për Greqinë shoviniste nuk mund të ketë) dhe praktikisht nuk ka asnjë lek investim. A do të dalë ndonjë skulptor atdhetar që të bëjë një memorial për të kujtuar gjithmonë masakrat greke ne Jug, memorial i cili të vendoset tek ura e Kardhiqit apo një tjetër tek ura e Subashit për masakrën e Hormovës ku në Prill 1914 u therën 220 Hormovitë në kishën (a mund të jetë shtëpi e Zotit ajo kishë famëkeqe?) e fshatit Kodër? Ne nuk harrojmë se harresa është vdekje e garantuar. Të gjithë antishqiptarët gabohen, që nga kryeministri inekzistent përballë grekëve e deri tek Ballani e larot e tjerë antikombëtarë. Ne bijtë e labërisë jemi gjallë dhe jemi këtu e nuk trembemi e as shitemi tek armiqtë tanë shekullorë. Himara ka qenë është e do të mbetet zëmra e labërisë. Mos na provokoni.

----------


## Eridjol

Pershendetje, quhem Eridjol Boçi.
Me disa kerkime qe kemi ber ne Shqiperi dhe historia e stergjyshit tim me prejardhe nga Suli kemi zbuluar qe mbiemrin e kemi patur Boçari dhe jemi shume krenar qe ne damaret tane rrjedh i njeti gjak!!

----------

